# letro on or off cycle?



## plifter198 (Jul 12, 2011)

Was wondering when everyone uses their letro.  I have 40 tabs of it and a gyno problem i have from being younger, wanted to see if letro did anything for it.  Ive read of people using it on cycle and some saying dont use it while on.. what does everyone reccomend?


----------

